# Missouri Paramedic Training



## Jamie Neville (Aug 6, 2009)

Anybody know of school with an amazing paramedic program in order to get my paramedic license in the near future? I just want to get a head start, and look into the best schools in Missouri for a paramedic program, so I am prepared ahead of time. I am currently located in Saint Charles, Missouri, and I would plan on going to a school close by. Thank you for your help, sincerely Jamie Mark NevilleB)


----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 6, 2009)

This isn't near St. Charles, but my recommendation is St. John's in Springfield, MO.  The class is taught by Bob Page and has turned out some of the finest paramedics I have ever had the privilege of working with.  Honestly, I lost my my desire to work in EMS when I moved away from Springfield to Little Rock where I've met some of the most incompetent people alive.  I digress...

You'll get a well-rounded education including a trip to Ohio for a pig pathology perfusion lab.  You'll get the opportunity to attend several symposiums at the local hospital, multi-lead medics, capnography, and more clinicals then you can imagine in every department of the hospital.  His program is pretty tough, but if you're willing to learn, he's willing to teach.  I understand he now has one of the new mannequins that does the heart sounds, lung sounds, vital signs, etc.  Last I heard he was attempting to turn one of the old ambulances into it's own scenario classroom as well.  Oh, and your final exam consists is a written, essay format exam.  He gives you six scenarios and you have to write your fingers off about how you'd treat, including possible complications and how you'd overcome those.  You also have to attend an exit interview with the Medical Director.   

It might sound a little intimidating.  It's really not, and besides if you don't score a minimal amount on the reading, writing, mathematics, and psychological exam you don't get accepted anyway.  

The best part of his program is the ability to transfer the core paramedic credits to SBU.  It's a university just north of Springfield in some little town I can't remember the name of.  The fact that you can take this class, take general education classes and obtain a degree is major plus.

Good Luck.


----------



## marineman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sick of looking up the link once a week but on jems there's a list of accredited schools listed by state.


----------



## mikie (Aug 6, 2009)

The Few STL Options:

-IHM (Abbott)
-STLCC (Most people, that I know at least, have gone this route)
-Stanford Brown just started on in Fenton I believe


----------



## Jamie Neville (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for the great feedback, I gratefully appreciate it.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 21, 2009)

I've heard good things about the course at Rolla Technical center - but that is probably a little far for you.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you actually want a medical education go St Johns.


----------



## twnshpfireman3417 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't know anything in that area. But if your able too Johson County Community College in Overland Park Kansas has a really good program. It is the one I am in now. They just got done building a new sim lab are in the process of getting wireless manikins. The reqiurements to get in are pretty tuff plus they really focus on education and understanding not just training you to pass a test.


----------



## mikie (Aug 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If you actually want a medical education go St Johns.



For CE?  Do they have a medic program?


----------

